# Carlos has spots in his head



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

He had them since he came here. I didn't think anything of it. But today I noticed them again and I wonder if they are increasing. I think they are nothing but they might be something so I'm going to post a pic of them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

can you post a bigger pic?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

magicre said:


> can you post a bigger pic?


Nope. I hadn't notice them in awhile because they went away when he isn't sweating or walking in the rain...Yea... it's water. 

This case has been solved with a holistic towel.


----------

